# [crypt/pam_mount] mount montre 2 entrées

## kwenspc

Salut,

Ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas eu un soucis de config mais là je sèche. J'ai rien trouvé concernant mon problème.

Voilà ma partition /home/user est chiffrée, via cryptsetup au format luks, rien d'extravaguant là dedans.

Le soucis c'est avec pam_mount, au login tout se passe bien mais mount me montre ça:

```

/dev/mapper/_dev_sda9 on /home/user type xfs (rw)

/dev/sda9 on /home/user type crypt (rw)

```

Seuleument voilà, la seconde entrée est totalement inutile. Et je vois pas à quoi ça sert. Si à la main je fait:

```

cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda9 _dev_sda9

mount /dev/mapper/_dev_sda9 /home/user 

```

J'ai pas ce soucis.

Pourquoi pam_mount persiste à monter /dev/sda9 sur /home/user ?

Voilà le pam_mount.conf.xml:

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?>

<!DOCTYPE pam_mount SYSTEM "pam_mount.conf.xml.dtd">

<!--

   See pam_mount.conf(5) for a description.

-->

<pam_mount>

      <!-- debug should come before everything else,

      since this file is still processed in a single pass

      from top-to-bottom -->

<debug enable="0" />

      <!-- Volume definitions -->

<volume user="user"

   fstype="crypt"

   path="/dev/sda9"

   mountpoint="/home/user"/>

      <!-- pam_mount parameters: General tunables -->

<!--

<luserconf name=".pam_mount.conf.xml" />

-->

<!-- Note that commenting out mntoptions will give you the defaults.

     You will need to explicitly initialize it with the empty string

     to reset the defaults to nothing. -->

<mntoptions allow="nosuid,nodev,loop,encryption,fsck,nonempty,allow_root,allow_other" />

<!--

<mntoptions deny="suid,dev" />

<mntoptions allow="*" />

<mntoptions deny="*" />

-->

<mntoptions require="nosuid,nodev" />

<path>/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin</path>

<logout wait="0" hup="0" term="0" kill="0" />

      <!-- pam_mount parameters: Volume-related -->

<!-- <mkmountpoint enable="1" remove="true" /> -->

</pam_mount>

```

une idée?  :Neutral: 

----------

## fb99

dans la rubrique on ne sait jamais. Peut-être que qql d'autre monte ou essaye de monter /dev/sda9 dans /home/user. Une veille config pas effacé ou autre (ex fstab). -> Ou alors est-ce qu'il essayerait pas le monter seul. Au quel cas il faudrait rajouter une ligne avec l'option noauto. 

Ou alors tu as bien identifié que c'est pam_mount qui de fait cela.

En espérant aider.  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Oui j'ai verifié et revérifié: le seul qui me fait ça c'est pam_mount.

J'ai aucune ligne concernant cette partition dans mon fstad ni ailleurs genre dmtab etc...

Quand j'aurais le temps j'irais voir son code.

----------

## fb99

j'y connais rien au code, jamais employé testé donc voilà. Mais j'ai vu qu'il y avait une option debug à pam_mount donc l'activer devrait t'aider.

----------

